# Version rausfinden!



## downset04 (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Da ich mit keinem dieser Programme, Libraries etc.

   * NWS Network Weather Service 
    * Torque 
    * FFTW Fast Fourier Transformations Library 
    * Java CoG 
    * NAG/Fortran Numeric Algorithms Library 
    * IMSL/Fortran Mathematics and Statistics Library 
    * Intel MKL Math Kernel Library 
    * Visualization Toolkit (VTK) 
    * Qt Multiplatform         C++ application framework 
    * globus-rls-client 
    * g77 GNU project Fortran 77 compiler 
    * Binutils GNU binary tools 
    * Ruby Interpreted    object-oriented scripting language 
    * JDK 
    * Intel C++ Compiler 
    * Intel Fortran Compiler 

arbeite muss ich doch wissen wie ich die version rauskriege die  installiert ist. Von java ist es ja nicht schwer die Version rauszufinden java -version, aber kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit denen geht?. In tut, faq etc hab ich leider nichts gefunden?

thx downset04


----------



## flokli (2. Januar 2007)

u.U. im Terminal mit

```
program --version
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2007)

downset04 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> wie ich die version rauskriege die  installiert ist. Von java ist es ja nicht schwer die Version rauszufinden java -version, aber kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit denen geht?. In tut, faq etc hab ich leider nichts gefunden?



Am einfachsten über das Paketmanagementprogramm, bei Ubuntu z. b. via gui »synaptic«.
Da nicht alle Pakete so heißen werden, hilft oft auch google weiter!


----------

